# Feeding Frozen Food



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I posted before about how Gabe was losing interest in his food.

Well, I've discovered what he wants to eat, but I have a few questions.

I discovered on day when I hadn't thawed out something for him to eat that Gabe wants frozen food. If I thaw it, he's disinterested, but will eat if he's really hungry.

I've given him his last few meals frozen, but I'm a little worried. Are there any potential negative effects from feeding frozen food long-term?

Also, why would he want frozen food? He usually eats in the mornings and evenings when it's cool, so I doubt it's the climate.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy actually prefers his partially frozen, not sure why?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Courtney said:


> My boy actually prefers his partially frozen, not sure why?


Gabe likes it frozen hard. He's less interested if it's partially thawed. I have the weirdest pup...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a weird one too.

If possible I feed his RMB outside but if it's thawed he will try to bury it?? lol


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Courtney said:


> I have a weird one too.
> 
> If possible I feed his RMB outside but if it's thawed he will try to bury it?? lol


Yeah, I feed him out on the porch so he doesn't get blood, etc. everywhere...but I have to keep an eye on him or he'll hide it for later. I had a horrible encounter where he brought me a lamb neck that had been hidden somewhere outside for 2 days...the thing was WRITHING with maggots. I still shudder thinking about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not feed the bone frozen. Jax chipped her molars from half frozen pork necks.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> I would not feed the bone frozen. Jax chipped her molars from half frozen pork necks.


Well, then maybe I could just feed chicken duck, and turkey for the RMB? He's managed them pretty well frozen...He won't eat all his food unfrozen unless he's skipped a meal. He just eats a little bit. And he does need his bones...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I only feed poultry necks now. Many dogs eat pork necks/ lamb necks without any issue. It may just be her teeth are 'soft'.


----------

